# What is this swollen thing on my budgie's rump?



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi
We just noticed this swollen thing on our 4 years old budgie's rump area. What is this? 
Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm very sorry your little one has developed a mass. 

The people on this forum are not professional vets. While the lump looks as if it may be a cyst or a tumor, we have no way of knowing that.

You need to have your budgie seen by an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then try to find an Exotic Veterinarian who has experience dealing with Small Birds.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks for the fast response. We are thinking to take her to the vet but it is cold outside and on the other hand we are uncertain whether this lump is normal or not?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No, the lump is not normal.

Wrap her cage in blankets or towels, heat up the car before taking the cage out to it and ensure she isn't in any cold drafts when you take her to the vet.

Please be sure to update us with what you find out.

Best wishes!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice above by FaeryBee. It's concerning that he has developed this abnormal mass and it definitely needs to be seen to by an avian vet as soon as possible. 

You've come to a great place to learn even more about budgies! Be sure to read through the forums as there are hundreds of useful articles and "stickies" which will help you stay updated on the very best of budgie care practices! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask! 

We look forward to seeing you and your little budgie around the forums! Please keep us posted on how he's doing after his vet visit! :fingerx:

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks again! I will keep you updated. We will take her to vet tomorrow.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hoping the vet will be able to prescribe a treatment plan for a full and speedy recovery for your little one. :fingerx:*


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

At the moment she is fine, what we are worried about is that she will be scared during the time we will be taking her to the vet. She is untamed which makes us more nervous. What do you suggest we should do to make her calm?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Keep her cage covered and try to minimize the amount of handling you do- you’ll probably have to grab her, but do so with a cloth and move quickly into a darkened travel cage. You can also turn off the lights in the room to make it easier to grab her


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

We have been at the vet today.. He said that it's a kind of tumor caused by virus and it has to be removed before she scratch it and it starts bleeding. The surgery will be on Monday.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We are sending prayers for your little budgie.
Please be sure to let us know how the surgery goes for her. :hug:*


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

Last time they had surgery on the other budgie and they successfully removed the cyst from his rump. It isn't dangerous,.. Don't make me scared


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm curious as to what type virus the vet indicated is the cause of this tumor.*


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Hungaryjani said:


> Last time they had surgery on the other budgie and they successfully removed the cyst from his rump. It isn't dangerous,.. Don't make me scared


I'm not trying to scare you, but I feel it's important for you to know that there is always a risk whenever an animal is put under anaesthesia. However this risk is relatively low, so I am sure your budgie will be fine


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

No worries. Hopefully, everything is gonna be fine.


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

She had feather cyst not tumor as I said before. The surgery was successful, she is fine.


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Yay! Good news! I am so glad that it went well. arty2:

Goldenwing


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

So glad she’s doing well!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad it was not a tumor and the surgery went well.

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery!
arty:*


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

